# Canola oil



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Heather, A large number of your recipes contain canola oil. I have not been able to locate it in the UK. What is it exactly and if I am unable to obtain it do you recommend a subsitute?Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - No problem here, just substitute safflower, sunflower, or soybean oil. For non-sweet recipes you can use olive or avocado oil.For info about other ingredients you may have trouble finding check here - it's for the UK and Aussies. web page Best,Heather


----------

